# T4 and T3 USAGE



## purplerain (Apr 11, 2011)

I've been reading up on T3 and T4.They seem safe to use if you do it right. Any of you guys have any experience with these CHEMICALS? From what I have read it seems that T3 is more effective than T4. But from what I read you need T4 for your body to produce T3. I would like to find out what sides anyone has experienced and how to avoid them if possible.


----------



## millertime (Apr 11, 2011)

t3 realy makes me hungry


----------



## manbag83 (Apr 11, 2011)

yes you are correct.  T4 converts to T3 in the body once it comes in contact with the enzyme, deiodinase.  I never have nor will i use T4.  The ratio for conversion of T4 to T3 is 20:1.  so you would have to take alot of T4 to even get close to what your seeking for body composition changes.  So, Beat deoidonase to the punch and go with T3.  Since you havent used it before you should start at around 25mcg and, only if your supplementing some form of testosterone, should you then taper up with an additional 25mcg Q4days until you get to a maximum of 100mcg.  If your not supplementing test then i wouldnt go above 25mcg as increased T3 without androgens can induce a state of catabolism.  This tapering process must also be repeated to come off of T3 correctly.  6-8 weeks is the longest i would run T3.  Hope this helps!, B


----------



## dave.b (Apr 11, 2011)

good!  manbag just saved me a post,,good advice,,tapering on and off is most important,,,i used it a while back,,i run insuline instead now,,,both are risky,,but the insuline gives me greater gains..


----------



## scwarzenegger (Apr 11, 2011)

manbag83 said:


> yes you are correct. T4 converts to T3 in the body once it comes in contact with the enzyme, deiodinase. I never have nor will i use T4. The ratio for conversion of T4 to T3 is 20:1. so you would have to take alot of T4 to even get close to what your seeking for body composition changes. So, Beat deoidonase to the punch and go with T3. Since you havent used it before you should start at around 25mcg and, only if your supplementing some form of testosterone, should you then taper up with an additional 25mcg Q4days until you get to a maximum of 100mcg. If your not supplementing test then i wouldnt go above 25mcg as increased T3 without androgens can induce a state of catabolism. This tapering process must also be repeated to come off of T3 correctly. 6-8 weeks is the longest i would run T3. Hope this helps!, B


 Thank you it helped me! Im right now on 50mcg/day, think I will go down to 25 mcg again. Im takin sust about 900mg/w and tren e 600mg/w...but I have a very good reason to suspect the gear is heavily underdosed, if dosed at all.(not the t3) Wont mention the supplier here though.


----------



## dave.b (Apr 11, 2011)

scwarzenegger said:


> Thank you it helped me! Im right now on 50mcg/day, think I will go down to 25 mcg again. Im takin sust about 900mg/w and tren e 600mg/w...but I have a very good reason to suspect the gear is heavily underdosed, if dosed at all.(not the t3) Wont mention the supplier here though.


 NO! fuck that,,,900 mg sust,,,!600mg tren...i run 1500 sust 1000mcg oral tren,,im jacked as all hell...so should you!


----------



## scwarzenegger (Apr 11, 2011)

dave.b said:


> NO! fuck that,,,900 mg sust,,,!600mg tren...i run 1500 sust 1000mcg oral tren,,im jacked as all hell...so should you!


lol..ye Ill betcha. I would be fine with 900 sust and 600 tren e if it was properly dosed. Im waiting for my next load, where I will go with deca and test e...and for the creem on the top..some drols...mmm yummie  Keep on growing bro!


----------



## Dr. Tox (Apr 11, 2011)

Oral tren? Fill me in??


----------



## Lordsks (Apr 11, 2011)

Dr. Tox said:


> Oral tren? Fill me in??




very liver toxic...no???


----------

